# Who mixes speaker brands?



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Any downside to running 2 different brands of speaker? For instance, HAT in the front and maybe like Focal or something else in the rear. I know a lot of people on hear dont run rears, so how about even 2 different brands of drivers up front in a 3 way set up?


----------



## pneffkell (Jan 2, 2009)

I use all H-Audio in the front active. I threw in some ID coax in the rear but I won't be playing those often.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

I will be running HAT and Dynaudio up front with Dynaudio rears. Nothing wrong with mixing brands.


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

I think mixing brands is to some degree at the very heart of DIYMA.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

No rear fill but 

Genesis 7" and 4" and Morel MT-23 Tweeter.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

It's a great sin to mix the speakers, you'll get miss match in essque and the electrons will refuse to co-operate, revolt and blow up your car.


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

yermolovd said:


> It's a great sin to mix the speakers, you'll get miss match in essque and the electrons will refuse to co-operate, revolt and blow up your car.


Ahh I knew it!! Exactly what I was afraid of. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm running Dyn in the front and DLS in the rear. The key to get good sounding is to have a sound processor capable of EQ and Time Align each speaker individually. If tune right, rear fill can sound really, really good.



jf2oo6 said:


> Any downside to running 2 different brands of speaker? For instance, HAT in the front and maybe like Focal or something else in the rear. I know a lot of people on hear dont run rears, so how about even 2 different brands of drivers up front in a 3 way set up?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I think mixing is fine, the problem is if you mix different speaker model\brands playing the same frequency range since the speakers obviously won't sound the same playing the same thing.

However mixing different brand tweets, midranges, midbases subs there is no problem as long as it is not for example brand A left midrange with brand B right midrange.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

yes.. I have sb acoustic tweeters, fountek mids and soon re xxx mids


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

AAAAAAA said:


> I think mixing is fine, the problem is if you mix different speaker model\brands playing the same frequency range since the speakers obviously won't sound the same playing the same thing.
> 
> However mixing different brand tweets, midranges, midbases subs there is no problem as long as it is not for example brand A left midrange with brand B right midrange.


That make a lot of sense. Clears is up at a lot. Thanks


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

What? I love having my ribbon tweet on the driver's side and my ID horn on the passenger's! Essqueee = Xtream!


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Speakers in the rear? What is this witchery you speak of?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> No rear fill but
> 
> Genesis 7" and 4" and Morel MT-23 Tweeter.


Corrected should read...

"ScanSpeak 7" and 4" and Morel MT-23 Tweeter."


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

audiogodz1 said:


> Speakers in the rear? What is this witchery you speak of?


ROFL... I have rear speakers.. the stock ones.. they play the ham radio audio  a WHOLE new definition to rear fill, if I want some confusion I rock the hell out and play NWS weather station in the rear to "confuse my image into bliss" :laugh:

that being said, Vifa tweets, aura mid/bass, Dayton sub.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

MiniVanMan said:


> Corrected should read...
> 
> "ScanSpeak 7" and 4" and Morel MT-23 Tweeter."




Incorrect. Genesis. 

But thank you for trying to tell me what I have in my car. I realize they are a version made by scan-speak but they are genesis drivers.

head back over to peter euro's forum and keep sucking him off.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> Incorrect. Genesis.
> 
> But thank you for trying to tell me what I have in my car. I realize they are a version made by scan-speak but they are genesis drivers.
> 
> head back over to peter euro's forum and keep sucking him off.


what happened to the other tweets you had? The incriminators I think....what did you think about em?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> Incorrect. Genesis.
> 
> But thank you for trying to tell me what I have in my car. I realize they are a version made by scan-speak but they are genesis drivers.
> 
> head back over to peter euro's forum and keep sucking him off.


They're made by Scan Speak, but they're NOT Scan Speak? 

Did you eat your Wheaties today?

Now I get to stick a Ferrari sticker on the minivan. I no longer have a minivan, I have a Ferrari. SWEEEET!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Actually it's not a Chrysler it's a caravan, the brand is caravan.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

chad said:


> Actually it's not a Chrysler it's a caravan, the brand is caravan.


I'm sorry, but it's actually a Town & Country right now. The new one will be a Caravan. Wait, sorry, the Caravan is no longer made. It's now just the Grand Caravan, because when I think Dodge minivan, I think GRAND. Chrysler Town & Country, and Dodge Caravan. They ARE NOT the same damnit. One is made by Dodge, and the other by Chrysler. DON'T YOU DARE CONFUSE THE TWO. Badges are extremely important. How else would we be able to confuse the masses into thinking that even though it has the same guts, same exterior, etc, that it's different and worth more money?

I don't know, did Genesis at least paint the Scans a different color. I mean, at least CDT took that extra step with their Tymphany drivers. Wait, Tymphany? Vifa? Scan?

****!! My head hurts. I agree with Andy, let's just go off the badge. Requires much less thinking, and ends with much less brain pain.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> I'm sorry, but it's actually a Town & Country right now. The new one will be a Caravan. Wait, sorry, the Caravan is no longer made. It's now just the Grand Caravan, because when I think Dodge minivan, I think GRAND. Chrysler Town & Country, and Dodge Caravan. They ARE NOT the same damnit. One is made by Dodge, and the other by Chrysler. DON'T YOU DARE CONFUSE THE TWO. Badges are extremely important. How else would we be able to confuse the masses into thinking that even though it has the same guts, same exterior, etc, that it's different and worth more money?
> 
> I don't know, did Genesis at least paint the Scans a different color. I mean, at least CDT took that extra step with their Tymphany drivers. Wait, Tymphany? Vifa? Scan?
> 
> ****!! My head hurts. I agree with Andy, let's just go off the badge. Requires much less thinking, and ends with much less brain pain.


Scan or Genesis must have put a protective coating on the "Genesis" driver. So technically you would need to put something functional like that on the minivan. A Ferrari exhaust for instance. _THEN_ it would be a Ferrari. :rolleyes2:


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd say mostly everyone here that is running active is mixing speaker brands.

I can't even remember what brands I have in my car I switch them out so much, lol. 

Brand mixing = moar essque. Don't ya know!


----------

